# Windows Server 2003 - Random Lockups



## Wibbles (Mar 19, 2010)

Hiya, I recently reformatted one of our company machines from Linux to Windows Server 2003, before the reformat the server was running fine under high workload and there were no problems.

Once the server was moved back into the datacenter we have started seeing random lockups, when we asked the datacenter staff to attach a kvm stand to check what was wrong with the server they responded with "There is no video output at all.".

I have checked the event log / temperatures all have come back dry, any ideas?


----------



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

No video output? but the server is still running right? I've seen this on some server 2003 machines at my work and it was due to high memory usage, although the event log should show such problems. Just my experience.


----------



## Wibbles (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes the server is still running when it stops displaying Video, the server itself has 4GB ram and never moves over 1.5gb used.


----------



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

Maybe elaborate a little on these lock ups.. is it when accessing services/files, over the network obviously right? do people remote into the machine?


----------



## Wibbles (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd love to elaborate on them but the fact is, they are purely random. Sometimes it will be when we are performing maintenance over remote desktop or sometimes I will just receive a text in the middle of the night stating the server has crashed. It never restarts itself it is always a hang.


----------



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

Random really sucks, Kinda hard to help in that situation.. I've usually been able to figure out such things using the event log, might wanna run a fine tooth comb through that again.. other then that maybe run some memory tests and diagnostics, could be some hardware failing.


----------

